# favourite pet?



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

VOTE NOW FOR YOUR FAVOURITE PET........

This maybe hard to choose! and sorry if i missed any, i tried to put the obvious ones in!

Mine is Tarantulas, cos of my gorgeous GBB! 

I do love my lizards but my GBB is awesome, and that tipped the vote!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

my favourite pet is my dog no contest


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

SiUK said:


> my favourite pet is my dog no contest


ah the faithful companion of a dog! I am expecting a good few votes for dogs even on a herp forum!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

as much as I love all my animals, theres just something about mammals and dogs in particular, spiders and snakes are a close second


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd say definitely the dogs - you can interact with them and understand them in a completely different way to any reptile I've ever come across...


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Has to be cats


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

I couldn't pick one. I love my dog for the complete faithfulness of him.

My parrot because it's the closest an animal is going to get to being a person 

My Iguana because they are amazing and chilled out animals.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Come on guys we need more votes!!

:up::up::up:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Snakes because i only have snakes and a guinea pig...


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

My dogs. There more like apart of the family. 
I think everyone who has or has had a dog will think of them as their fave pet.


----------



## April Snowflake (Mar 7, 2008)

My dogs


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Snakes are a close second but I'm afraid there's nothing like the companionship that a dog offers !!!


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Its a sad state of affairs when "dog" is winning a favourite pet poll on a reptile forum!!! 

:2wallbang:


Edit: well not any more as I've just evened it up, but even so!?!? Come on peeps, this is a reptile forum after all!!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Although I enjoy watching reptiles, and having had cats in the past - I really think birds are the best 'pet' quality animal. My cockatiel is the best!!!! So friendly, cuddly, and all around pleasant company! (The down side to birds is that you have to spend loadsa time with them tho!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Dogs then snakes


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

people who voted anything but tarantulas = fail


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

hmm, snakes and dogs are winning!! come on you tarantula and lizard fans........fight back!! have your say....today!! :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

my lovely tortoises


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

i said other as birds of prey are the best! i wouldnt put them under birds as there requirements are sooooooooo different that they get a class of there own in my opinion


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

essexchondro said:


> Its a sad state of affairs when "dog" is winning a favourite pet poll on a reptile forum!!!
> 
> :2wallbang:
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter if it was a bleeding fish forum - my dogs are still my fave 'pets' but as i said they're more like part of the family.


----------



## jayla (Nov 21, 2007)

ooh such a hard choice but i picked my cats while i love all my other pets to bits and as much as the cats drive me nuts they are the most affectionate wee things!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Other - Rats


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

as much as i love my snakes and the others lol , my dog chad has got to be my fave! also where the parrots grrrr lol larry my af grey would be up there straight behind my chad in very very close second place


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

like em all the same but i have voted lizards as geckos for the simple reason i've noticed completely differnt personalities in each one! all are nutters in their own way! my day geckos are can be shy and skitty but actualy love the attension they get when once they are out and look at you right in the eyes and tilt their heads on the side as if to say "wtf"?
crested gecko is a real softy bless her and the uroplatus is the right nutter! hes got this thing jump, lick and pause and repeats itself. 

as for my boigas my male boiga is evil and wants to kill me... but the female is very pleasant... she deserve better than him!


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> Doesn't matter if it was a bleeding fish forum - my dogs are still my fave 'pets' but as i said they're more like part of the family.


I bet you don't hear people raving about reptiles on the dog forums!!!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

essexchondro said:


> I bet you don't here people raving about reptiles on the dog forums!!!


Well, I've shown off my lizards on a rat forum


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> Well, I've shown off my lizards on a rat forum


Yes, but would "lizard" be winning a favourite pet poll on a rat forum?? I think not!!!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

essexchondro said:


> Yes, but would "lizard" be winning a favourite pet poll on a rat forum?? I think not!!!


I take it you aren't a dog fan then :lol2:

At the end of the day, the question is asking what your favourite pet is. If it's a dog, then why lie just because you're answering on a reptile forum? People here keep all sorts of animals.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

choosing between my dog and my geckos makes me feel really mean so i refuse lol


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> I take it you aren't a dog fan then :lol2:
> 
> At the end of the day, the question is asking what your favourite pet is. If it's a dog, then why lie just because you're answering on a reptile forum? People here keep all sorts of animals


Not at all. I like dogs very much and would like to own one again at some point in the future (a Dalmatian this time round, I think). And no, I wouldn't expect people to lie and say snake/lizard etc if their favourite pet was actually a dog/cat/anything non-reptile!

All I'm saying is that its a little disappointing that a non-reptile species is winning, or at least seriously contending with, a reptile species in a favourite pet poll thats being hosted on a specialist reptile forum. If this exact poll was being hosted on a dog forum there is no way that the spread of answers would be even remotely similar. Dogs would be winning the poll by a country mile and I wouldn't be surprised if "snake" or "lizard" didn't receive a single vote!

I suppose that what I'm trying to say is that even with many reptile enthusiasts and hobbyists (i.e members of this forum), reptiles still seem to be some kind of periphery part of their life when compared to owning more conventional pets such as cats and dogs. Maybe I'm reading too much into it but several people have commented about how their dog "is a part of the family". That to me reads as them suggesting that their reptiles aren't thought of in that same way. That upsets me because my personal belief is that reptiles are just as valuable and deserve to be thought of in that way. Admittedly they don't show the same affection as most dogs would do towards an owner but when you consider that many reptiles would naturally out-live a dog quite easily in terms of longevity I believe they do deserve parity with dogs.

cheers

Stuart


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

My dogs are my favourite pet, their like children.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

mehhh i picked scorpions

could have been a tie though with dogs:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

bunny wabbit!!!!!


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

i love all my pets 
but i have to choose my not so friendly, scratching, toad catching, ignorant, wont come unless i have tuna beautiful old lady that is my cat 
she was my first animal that i chose as an 'adult' and is now the ripe old age of 9


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

I voted for my dog.Although my snakes are equally loved.


----------

